# Pan Frying Fish



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm a total newbie when it comes to this, the only time I've cooked fish in a pan was just sauteeing it. Do I just mix an egg, dip the fillet in, roll in flour, put a thin layer of oil in the pan, heat, and put filet on until cooked? Is it that easy?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

that sounds good to me


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*yep*

That's how ya do it.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

If you shake the pan for about 10 sec after you put the fish in or flip it, it will help keep it from sticking.


----------

